# ip-up und ip-down



## Sinac (19. November 2002)

Hallo!
Folgenden Problem unter SuSE 8.1, ISDN...
Wenn ich in die ip-up den Befehl zum aktualisieren
meiner dynamischen Domain eintrage, wird der auch
in die ip-down eingetragen, was zur folge hat, der
Kinternet sich nach dem Auflegen wieder einwählt!
Ist das normal?
In dem Zusammenhang noch n anderes Prob:
Wenn ich den Befehl, also z.b. 
/etc/Dynix/dynix -nusername -pkennwort set
von Kinternet bei der einwahl ausführen lasse,
gehts nicht, liegt vermutlich an den Rechten, aber
ich an der Datei haben alle Rechte zum Ausführen und
ich hab auch schon versucht mich in die Root Gruppe
mit einzutragen,geht trotzdem nicht!

Hoffe mal jemand kann helfen, ich saß da jetzt schon
drei Nächte dran!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Dezember 2002)

Hast du das in die richtige Area in's Script gesetzt?
Du solltest mal nach ippp suchen, denn da irgendwo muß der Kappes dann rein.
Hab das bei mir auch da rein gesetzt und es läuft wunderbar.
Falls du's bis heut Abend noch nicht hingekriegt hast, kann ich ja mal in mein Script glotzen wie's da genau aussieht.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## Sinac (12. Dezember 2002)

hab das schon hinbekommen, ich wusste nicht, das die
IP-DOWN nur n Link auf die IP-UP ist.
Hab dann die IP-UP.local erstellt.


----------

